# Mushrooms, Jimmehs. Mushrooms.



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Prog & psych.

No diploid genres.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Ozric Tentacles - Pyramidion

Mushrooms (of the magic type).


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Fruupp - The Prince of Heaven's Eyes

Some pretty nice Irish prog with Genesis influences, and some folk.


----------



## JohnDWhite (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Fruupp. Far out!

.....


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Flip your lid, daddy


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Too much!


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

(okay. No actual piccy of mushroom, but a nice cover all the same.)


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)




----------

